# Visual Snow-anyone recovered?



## Ashleyhhhhh (Oct 23, 2013)

I have seen so many people on this site that have had the visual symptoms (visual snow, after images,etc) I have finally gotten over my anxiety and now the only thing that remains is the visual symptoms. My vision seems dim in indoor lighting which in return makes me feel derealization. Will these visual symptoms ever go away? I've had them for a year.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah. I recovered before and it went away.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Mines been going on for years..


----------



## Ashleyhhhhh (Oct 23, 2013)

Sea foam waves- how long did yours last?


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

This is the ultimate symptom for me. It doesn't go away easily I guess. It's just a matter of discharging your stuck emotions I think.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 4, 2012)

It got much better after I recovered. I've had visual snow (like static in dark rooms) and seen auras all my life. When I went through a period of migraines I got auras frequently. When I had DP, the visual snow and auras became significantly worse, like it was a serious distraction at times. Also lights would be brighter and things would look almost 2D. It also seemed like I had tunnel vision. But yes, most of this has subsided for me.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

I have had visual snow much before DP and know people who also have it without DP.

I have no idea if it's related to DP aside from being symptom, but I've accepted the fact that it might not go away years ago.

It's only a buzz if you concentrate on it.

Here's my take, it might not go away for me, can't say for other people. Well, shit luck; maybe in another life.

At least I still got my health and vision.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine has gotten 1000000 times better


----------

